# Perfect pan for searing and sauces



## stephsherman323 (Feb 15, 2005)

I am looking for the ideal pan for high-heat searing and saucemaking. Nothing seems just right to me. I need to be able to cook over blasting heat (gas flame), develop crust/fond, deglaze with acid if I want, and not stick of course.

Here are the problems I see with some of my favorites:
-Le Creuset gets plenty hot, but I don't have much luck separating the fat from the juice in these (maybe I'm a moron, who knows?)
-I read in here that All Clad isn't supposed to be used over super high heat. Stainless also discolors, although that isn't a deal breaker.
-Aluminum, well do I have to explain?
-I adore cast iron, but only for non-acidic sauces. I like making wine sauces, therefore, no good.
-Non-stick, IMO, is only good for eggs, and I don't _need_ it for them.

Anybody have the perfect pan for me?


----------



## michalik (Feb 16, 2005)

Waiting for a reply from Pinot has how to buy it(see best cookware thread),but I think a well seasoned heavy guage raw steel pan(think of a wok in a western shape)would be the ticket.Bests.M.


----------



## michalik (Feb 16, 2005)

Found it! At www.galasource.com in their Bourgeat line of cookware,they have frypan,paella pan,crepe pan in various sizes.They call the material black steel.


----------



## stephsherman323 (Feb 15, 2005)

I'll give it a try. Can't beat the price. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## salimamanji (Mar 25, 2005)

a friend of mine recently introduced me to 'icook' range of cookware. honest to goodness its the best cookware i've ever used. the sauce pans comes in two varieties. you can either get the non -stick 6 piece set in which comes 
8-in. Nonstick Frypan with Tempered Glass Lid 
10-in. Nonstick Frypan with Tempered Glass Lid 
12-in. Nonstick Frypan with Tempered Glass Lid 
all the nonsticks have 3 layer non -stick 'Duramic' coating which is the best technology available with an 'optitemp' base that ensures even heating.

or you can also get thier stainless steel pans which are ideal for sauces and other things , it's a five - piece set that includes 
2-qt. Junior Sauté Pan with Lid. 
3-qt. Senior Sauté Pan with Lid. 
Junior Dome Lid.
they have tthe 'Vitalok' feature, for cooking vegetables and meat with less added water and locking in nutrients

i believe they all have life time warranties atleast the stainless steel pans and i'm really enjoying cooking these days


----------



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

I've used the black steel pans in the past....nice for saute. But a pain in the *** to clean, can't keep them from rusting!! I tried caoting with oil when not using them...nothing seems to work! More trouble then they're worth!!!!
BK


----------

